# BUBBLE CAR RALLY IMPORTANT PLEASE READ



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all.
We have just tried today to confirm everything with the owners of the Bubble Car museum and they have told us that the electricity company are digging up the entrance to the field and they have basically told us that we will not have access to the field so the rally is cancelled.
We are gutted and very angry about this as you can imagine, we like you have been waiting for ages to go and at the last minute the electric company wee on our fireworks :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 
We are desperately trying to find another location that is close to Cranwell but not having much joy at the moment. If anyone can help and suggest a site we will endeavour to get us shifted.
Some sites we have tried can only accomodate 4-5 vans, which is no good because we need to site 13 vans.
Please have a rummage around and help us to find another venue.
Sorry to all, but this is way out of our control.

Hoping.......................

Keith & Sharon


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Kands, we are awaiting any news of another venue, we will be at Brownhills on Wed-Thurs. so will be in the area.

Roy and Helen.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Roy
We are trying right now to find somewhere close by and I am waiting for a couple of sites to call me back.....

Really gutted

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

How about this

Milestone Caravan Club Site, Great North Road, Cromwell, Newark NG23 6JE [Tel:~ 01636 821244] 8ac; 102 pitches; some hdstandings; toilet block; lndry facs; veg prep; mv service pt; gas & Gaz; lakeside picnic area; BBQs permitted; TV good; PTA; shop 200yds; dog walk nearby; barrier system; CCTV; non-members admitted. open all year

stewart


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

No expert, came up with this
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results3.asp?search=grantham&by=town

grantham is defo near. I was in the area in RAF (course they could have moved it!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Keith.

I've stickied it for you so it doesn't get missed by anyone.

pete.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Just as close
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results3.asp?search=sleaford&by=town


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Pete, appreciate that mate.

Artona and Drummer, thanks for the links, I have contacted a couple and am waiting for others to get back to me.
It seems that most sites are between £10 - £17 per night, depending on whether you are a club member or not. Is this too much? We don't care what it costs (within reason) because we are just desperate to get away and would love to meet up with you guys again, but we are aware that to some people this sort of price is prohibitive. Please let me know your thoughts.....
Guess what I shall be doing tomorrow instead of earning money?????

Keith

Ps. Just looked at this site http://www.woodlandwaters.co.uk/allframes.htm
and think we will give it a miss, they charge for everything possible and say that MH's may be charged extra depending on size????? Don't say they give a reduction to small MH's tho.....
Another one to add to the "don't go there" file.....


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Drummers only coming for the day time on Saturday, very willing to chuck in to keep costs down.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

similar thoughts to costs


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

This one look any good????

http://www.smeatonslakes.co.uk/

I am waiting for a call back but it looks as though they can accomodate us all.

Let me know if it acceptable and if so I will provisionally book. I hope that the other people booked onto Bubble Car Rally will see this and join us at whatever new venue... I am kinda hoping that the venue is not as important as the meeting new and old friends.
Here's hoping.....
Keith

Just had a call from the site above to say that they can accomodate us all, so we will be booking the site by luchtime tomorrow. Once we have booked we will put up a post to let you all know and hopefully you all can let us know if you intend to come.
Many thanks

Keith


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Kands, 
gets our vote. Hope to see you all soon.

Roy and Helen.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Just a quick link for multimap to show how far apart the original and new venues are, about 15 miles.
http://www.multimap.com/map/aproute...input_rt=aproute_pan&startcountry=GB&startrd=

The postcode for the new site is NG23 6ED and the bubble car museum is NG34 8EY.

I hope this helps...

I am feeling a lot less stressed now, time for a celebration cuppa :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Well done sport! Does stress keep you looking young! :lol: 
See you all there! :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We've used Smeaton lakes in the past when attending boat jumbles at Newark, the site is mostly angling orientated, limited facilities, and the pitches are level with good access, nice views of the lakes if you can get the hard standings.

Regards M&D


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi all,

We will be staying at site near Lincoln City Centre on Friday visiting family. Willing to meet up anywhere nearby Saturday morning. Smeaton Lakes looks good.

Trevor & Julie


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi kands

Really sorry to see this Keith but glad you have managed to find Smeaton Lakes,i have stayed there and i thought it was lovely,well laid out,immaculate and as M & D said,great views around the lakes.

Hope you all have a great time and again sorry can't make it because of work.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done Keith

_A problem is not a problem if you react and conquer_

Looking forward to it

stewart


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh man, i've only just read this post... must read MHF everyday!

Good luck with the search... id help look but im away at lincoln everyday this week.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think for a number of reasons I won't bore you with, we'll pass on this one now, but in case it helps others, is it possible to be definitive as to whether the Museum will open for MHF before its normal Easter opening, especially as MHF is no longer staying there?

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
We have tried very hard to select an alternative site close to the Bubble Car museum so that anyone still wishing to visit would be able to go.
We will find out later today if they will open their doors but as access is likely to be dug up by the electric company, I wouldn't be surprised if they are not open.

I cannot begin to express my disgust at the attitude of the electric company for this, but that is the way it is so I will have to get over it....

Will keep you all posted

Keith


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

A dissapointment  but the revised venue looks good - we'll be there !


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Aye, and so will we. By the time we have walked into Newark and had a look round it will be time for a *PINT *or *TWO*. lol.

As far as we know, there is a doll museum in Newark. Might interest the ladies whilst we gents have that *PINT *or *TWO*

Looking forward to it.

J & R.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Keith.
As it's our first rally    - what, where or who do we aim for when we get to 'Smeaton lakes', :?: do I just look out for pennants and setup home in that area. what's the protocol? :? 

we would like to go to the 'Bubble car museum' if possible,

Roy and Helen.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

OK all
We are sorted!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

The details are as follows:
We have booked into Smeatons Lakes site 1 mile from Newark, please see link for info,
http://www.smeatonslakes.co.uk/
They have been told that there will hopefully be 10+ vans arriving, access for large MH's and RV's is not a problem and they have large pitches which will accommodate big Rv's. The pitches are hardstanding.
The price is £13.50 per couple per night, + £1.00 for kids + £1.50 per additional adult. Sorry that this is a significant increase over the proposed site but it is out of our control and from the sound of the site it will be well worth the visit.
I am told that there is loads to do, a bus into Newark stops close by and takes about 3 minutes so visiting Newark is definitely an option. There is a castle to visit, and river rides, and a farm for the kids (takes all day apparently to go around) and of course fishing on site for those that enjoy that. There is a market on Saturday in Newark and there are car boot venues locally on Sunday for those interested.
The Bubble Car museum told us that they might open, depending on access, but at this time they do not know whether the driveway will be dug up or not... It was too risky for us to let the rally go ahead in case the drive was dug up and we could not get in so I guess that the best course of action for those who wish to visit the museum is to call on the day and check with them (01400 262637). The museum is 15 miles away from Smeatons Lakes.
Can I ask everyone who intends to join us to please call the site directly (01636 605088), as soon as possible and book in (let them know you are with MotorHomeFacts and they have assured me that they will put us as close as possible together, providing people book early) and if you can then either PM or email me to confirm you are booked in.
They can also accommodate tents....

Thanks

Keith & Sharon


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Phoned & booked - they didn't ask for payment [guess we'll pay on arival] & they said that they would put us all together [as near as they can- subject to vans already there].
We'll see you all there come rain or shine [although I'm assured its going to be a warm sunny weekend] !
vic & Sylvia


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We're booked in.

See you all there.

J & R


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Keith. 
Phoned & booked - again they didn't ask me for a payment .  


Has anyone thought the Saturday of the rally is ''all fool's day'' 8O :? 

to you and me - April Fools Day.




Roy, Helen and the Boys ( two rabbits ).


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith.

I see they have a rally field at Smeatons Lakes while you are there could you get details of how much they charge etc please for future reference and let me know thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Roy
It did occur to me when this went belly up mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jacquie, Yes I can ask but it might have more impact if you called as the Rally Co-ordinator of MHF and maybe you could negotiate a discount for members. The phone number is 01636 605088.

Good luck with it

keith


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We are booked in also.

Roy & Helen - you are not alone, this is our very first rally too 8O 

Look forward to meeting everyone

Trevor & Julie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Booked

+ booked my sister and brother in law who are coming int' tent... better pray for good weather!

Laters people


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith. Have just booked in, So Shirley and I will be there on Friday sometime, When are you and Sharon going?
Look forward to seeing you all Sid


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Keith 

Sorry to say but we won't be coming as we haven't got a buyer for the house yet and that has to come first. 
Hoping all goes well.. best wishes


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

all booked in


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for your support guys.
We can't wait :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sorry to hear that news Jim but you are right, the house takes priority but if you sell it by Saturday AM you can still book and come along :wink: 
Sid, we are looking forward to seeing you and Shirley again and we anticipate being on site around lunchtime on the Friday.
Shane we are glad you are coming because Stewart has booked in as well and we may need you :roll: :roll:
Jock&Rita, I'll look at your tap when we see you mate..... 
Trevor and Roy, just look out for our RV, as in my avatar, and make yourselves known to us, we look forward to meeting you as well.
Hopefully Drummer can make it on Saturday, I will PM all attendees with our mobile number so that you can call us if the need arises.

Well this is what MHF is all about, friends getting together even in the face of adversity...... It will be fun and we hope everyone enjoys themselves.

Keith & Sharon


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

My own personal paramedic, what a site Motorhomefacts is


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Drummer will be there! hopefully they have a car park for dwarf sports cars! :lol:


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Keith. 
Is there any chance of purchasing a MHF pennant while at the Newark rally, we'll bring a pole just in case.

Roy, Helen and the Boys.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Roy
I have just sent PM to rally staff and asked what to do here. If possible we will try to get some sent to us so that everyone can buy one lol, even those who already have one might need a spare :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps Roy, how many boys do you have and what ages?


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Keith. 
The Boy's :? :!: ( two rabbits )

sNOw BALLS :- post operation, 8O white male 
CHELSEA BUNny :- full of currants, black/white male

as I sent it, I thought 'should have put RABBITS in ( )'s.

Best wishes

Roy and Helen.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry thought you meant kids..............

:lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> My own personal paramedic, what a site Motorhomefacts is


Maybe this time i'll bring my box...


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Trevorf.
Trevor and Julie, as they say '' Every great journey starts with just one small step''    could they say that about our first MHF rally. :?: 

best wishes,

Roy and Helen.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We'll have to cry-off this rally now unfortunately.

We were hoping the Bubble car museum would be open and anyway could have only made it for Saturday overnight as we have another event for the Friday night

Sorry -we will try to get to another rally if it's within easy travelling distance as we have enjoyed meeting fellow MHF'rs

Hope it all goes well and the weather stays fine
Steve


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Roy & Helen



> Trevor and Julie, as they say '' Every great journey starts with just one small step'' Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy could they say that about our first MHF rally. Question


Lets hope so :!:

Trevor & Julie


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Just to let you know that Hymmi is sending me some MHF pennants, so hopefully we will have them in time to bring to the gathering.....
You can all buy one (I hope Hymmi is sending enough lol) and no excuses will be taken :lol: :lol: :lol: 

See you all there

Keith

Ps PM's sent to you all with our mobile number, just in case....


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Keith I've just remembered I have this taxi firms number ( kept a business card from my last visit) should you need a ride into town 
Greenline 0776 163 8551

Excellent service and will pick you up at the entrance, hope all goes well for the weekend for all attending..

..Regards M&D


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Keith. We had hoped to be there on Friday pm. but we have been roped in for babysitting Friday night so we will leave home early Saturday morning. save us a spec. Sid


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll be there about 6 ish Friday night. Sally is out until 10 Fri night, so she's coming over in the car and will be there about midnight ish... i'll have to ring the site and check she'll be able to get on site that late.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Thats it, we are on our way see you all tommorrow evening


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Thanks M&D, nice info mate...

To all people attending

WE CAN'T WAIT.......................

See you all there and have a safe journey.

Keith & Sharon


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Its raining here in Wrexham . . . where's the SUN you promised for this weekend Sharon ??? :lol: 
Looking forward to seing you all tomorrow afternoon [ish] - if the TomTom finds its way to the site ok.
vic & Sylvia


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

[email protected]
Who promised sun???? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I thought you said you lived in God's country....... Not so great in the peeing rain is it???? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Have a safe trip both, we should have the kettle on for you 

Keith (& Sharon)


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have been trying to book all afternoon but the phone is permanently engaged. If I can get booked in I will see you soon....

Karl


----------

